# Great products for poling skiffs/ kayaks



## Demeter (Apr 13, 2006)

I found a couple cool additions for my skiff and my kayak that I plan to order. I wanted to create a online post to organize all the different websites.The first one is called the tackle web. In my 16 foot skiff, I often am forced to downsize what I bring along due to lack of storage. The tackle web is a hanging storage system.
The link will be posted below. 



If you know of any other great products for a boat or kayak, please add them to this post.


----------



## Demeter (Apr 13, 2006)

*1) tackle web*

http://www.tacklewebs.com/


----------



## Demeter (Apr 13, 2006)

The double rod rack for a yeti cooler.

http://www.coolerworks.com/


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

http://www.amazon.com/Marine-Beverage-Clamp-Cudas-Customs/dp/B007Z8A0QO

You can never have too many cup holders


----------



## salty_waders (Feb 13, 2006)

I have a product that I developed specifically for skiffs and kayaks. Its foam and holds flies & lures. Great for consoles, windshields, kayaks, etc etc. I dont think Im allowed to advertise it here but feel free to PM or email and I'll send you my website. Regards, Jeff


----------



## Fish Eye (Aug 19, 2013)

Where can you buy the collapsible striping baskets that you can use on your deck then fold up to store in a hatch?


----------



## Backcast (Jul 22, 2005)

*see if this will work*

https://www.google.com/search?q=col...http%3A%2F%2Fwww.flyfishbasket.com%2F;300;159


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

You can also use a collapsible laundry basket or trash can. Cost about $10. I use some dive weights I had laying around to keep it from blowing away


----------

